# Boliy Generators.....



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Looking to expand our camping and are looking for a generator....

Have heard some good things about the Boliy generators so here are the questions:

1 - Anyone have one? Have a BIL that has one? Heard about a guy that has one?

2 - Would you buy again?

3 - Issues?

4 - The 3rd generation is out - but I see them in cases that are White, Yellow and Red - Does anyone know which color the most current line is?

Just FYI - I am limiting myself on what I will pay $1500 MAX (cheaper the better







) - Honda is out, I dont care if the motor whispers....Champion also out because of the tech items with which we travel...I will consider other suggestions, so lets here them!

Ok - lets go....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Hadn't heard of a Boliy. Is that the manufacturers name?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like a nice generator...I just found this:Boliy info

**edit** Just found a review from the Dark Side Clicky Here

Another user review here


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

1 There are a few OBs that have them. Hopefully one or more will chime in. 4 I,ve seen the white and red over the last two years. Hows about this http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-EF2800i-Portabl...1QQcmdZViewItem . James


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks so much - I will finish reading the "Darkside" review when I have a cup of coffee and 2 more hours







Kidding - it is a good read...


----------

